# Where to buy cone yarn?



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been using a mid gauge machine and using a whole stash of regular 4 ply worsted weight yarn I had. Now I have a standard gauge and am ready to buy some cone yarn. I need to order some - what is a good weight and where on ebay have you had a good experience buying from? Thank you for any advice you have! :-D


----------



## carol88 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a lot of 3ply cone yarn that i will sell to you at agrat price, they are 1 lb cones i have a lot of red yellow navy still in plactic bags.I dont know what the shipping would be but would love to get rid of it,i use to make hats for a store carol you can e mail me i dont know anything abought shipping i use to but dont know any more


----------



## carol88 (Dec 26, 2011)

Iam sorry i never told you i buy cone yarn from Plymouth yarn company carol


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

I like to knit with 2/30 yarn. 2 strands make a nice fine fabric especially on tuck stitch which gives you the width for larger sizes. 3 strands is similar to 4 ply. I think you get more for your money with this thickness of yarn. I have bought yarn direct from the spinner at a greatly reduced price. There is a seller on U.K. ebay called Cooper who has some nice fine coned yarn about 1.2 kilo for £10.00 plus postage. Not sure if he will post outside the U.k. but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

I like to buy from the Knit Knack Shop. She will often have sales and she explains what weight yarn to use on various projects. I have bought yarn through ebay but I was not happy with the yarn. It wasn't the sellers fault but my lack of knowledge regarding the brand.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I have bought from EBay and have had good luck. In fact, I just bought 6/2 pound cones. I use a lot of 2/24 acrylic so I can blend. What I don't like about EBay is some folks pick up the yarn at estate sales and such and don't know anything about it and can't describe it accurately.


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

A good site is knitandsew.com. Lots of 2/24. Good service too


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

irishfour said:


> A good site is knitandsew.com. Lots of 2/24. Good service too


I will make a note of that. I have a lot but not in all colors...


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I have been using a mid gauge machine and using a whole stash of regular 4 ply worsted weight yarn I had. Now I have a standard gauge and am ready to buy some cone yarn. I need to order some - what is a good weight and where on ebay have you had a good experience buying from? Thank you for any advice you have! :-D


Thanks for asking the question. I was wondering the same thing. And thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Ycart (Mar 19, 2011)

Go to Stephanie's.com---she has lots of yarn for great prices.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Ycart said:


> Go to Stephanie's.com---she has lots of yarn for great prices.


I tried the link and only got flowers


----------



## Ycart (Mar 19, 2011)

Try Stephanie's Studio and Yarns---I just found it there


----------



## robie55 (Sep 28, 2011)

jc rennie in scotland has great lambswool. i just received some jaggerspun yarn i ordered that was on sale from the knit it now site, it's also very nice.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Trenzado Cone yarn is a good one to start with, and is especially good for items that need to be washed alot--like kids clothes.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

cynthiaknits said:


> Trenzado Cone yarn is a good one to start with, and is especially good for items that need to be washed alot--like kids clothes.


That is very true... I use Tamm when I can get it too. It is recommended by the manufacturer of my Juki 2400 Hi-Memory Knitting Machine.


----------



## carol88 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Ann I just mailed your yarn to you I think itll take 10 to 12 days to get to you.it came to 15.62 for shipping I put in couple of diffrent colors I bought all my yarn from plymouth yarn co.and it called tamm and you well like it,I hope you enjoy it
thank you carol


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought cones of Alpaca from a fellow on eBay. It comes in 1kg cones which is around 2 1/4 lbs. I made a few scarves out of various colors and they are just beautiful and very soft. WHile the price may seem hig because of the shipping, I have bought the 6 cone package and the 3 and it averaged out to $25 per pound. He lets you change the colors in a package. It takes around a month to get here but it is gorgeous. His listing is
http://www.ebay.com/sch/auraxoz/m.html?item=260909724536&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562
He bugged me to buy from off eBay, but I wouldn't.
I wrote him that I am not a production knitter and since then he doesn't bother me anymore. My family members that I made them for have complained about itching and shedding but love this.His off eBay site has a color chart and you tell him the # you like. He doesn't have color cards but so far what I got was true to the chart that my computer gave.http://www.b2bstore.us/descripcion.php?id=61


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

Aw shucks. It's in the UK. Shipping would kill me.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Do a simple google search for "cone yarn"..you'll get plenty of results!


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, I 'll try that.


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi "GrammaAnn" ! I have a standard Brother and a KnitKing VCX5 , I buy my Yarn from Newton's in Anaheim,California.
I'm very lucky I live close, but You can order from Newton's through Internet. They have wonderful Yarns, Alpaca, wool, wool-Rayon you name it ! and they have them on Cones too, if You wish. They are "The Best" in the West !

www.newtons.com



GrammaAnn said:


> I have been using a mid gauge machine and using a whole stash of regular 4 ply worsted weight yarn I had. Now I have a standard gauge and am ready to buy some cone yarn. I need to order some - what is a good weight and where on ebay have you had a good experience buying from? Thank you for any advice you have! :-D


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yarnia.com
They are in Portland , Oregon and you can order your special blend.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks to all of you that responded to my question - all a big help! :thumbup: GrammaAnn


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a place in Massachusetts (Boston area) that is chock full of cone yarns. yarn.com (it's store name is actually "WEBS". I've bought alot of yarn there and am quite satisfied. In the search box just type in "coned yarns" and I'm thinking you might be happy with the results. Good luck


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> There's a place in Massachusetts (Boston area) that is chock full of cone yarns. yarn.com (it's store name is actually "WEBS". I've bought alot of yarn there and am quite satisfied. In the search box just type in "coned yarns" and I'm thinking you might be happy with the results. Good luck


In all my search's I haven't come up with that name. I'm going to look though


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi GrammaAnn-
I buy the BEST coned yarn from Colourmart in Sheffield, England. (http://www. colourmart. com/eng). Postage is free.
They have a great website, and I "test drove" their soon-to-be-up new one which, will be much better, with more search options and easier navigation. Richard the proprietor tells me that's supposed to be coming online soon. The customer service at Colourmart is outstanding, and they will wind multiple strands on a cone for free, or twist up a custom order for a small fee. Recently I bought a kilo and 1/2 of cashmere merino blend that they triple stranded from dk weight for me (to create an extra bulky). I paid something like $80.00. That's the equivalent of 15 100-gram balls of luxury yarn! And they have lots of other bargains in kilo cones (2.2 lbs). I'm hand knitting a bulky man's cardigan. 
Richard is incredibly helpful as is all the staff, and there's a knowledge base on the site where you can find answers to questions you didn't even think to ask. 
Here's a link to some new yarn they just put out the other day: note that I put a space before .com so the forum masters don't get annoyed. Take it out when you paste it into your browser's navigation bar. 
http://www. colourmart. com/eng/cashmere_silk/cashmere_silk/lace_weight_cash_silk/cashmere_silk_merino_yarns

I get my good yarn there for both hand and machine knitting. Their yarn is prepped with a light water-soluble "oil" for machine so it's easier to knit and seems smoother, but when you wash it, it fluffs up and is as lovely and soft as you could ever want.

other bargains can be found at mill outlets.The best deals by far are in the 1-offs, where they only have a cone or 2, and will sell for practically nothing. I have a pound cone of 100% camels hair heavy lace weight (smaller than fingering) I got for $2 and about 3/4 lb of cashmere, for maybe $3.50. I could go on with what I've found and how recombining or winding together has made some lovely tweedy outcomes, One kilo cone of a lovely sage green lace weight wool has blended in very nicely wound with other coned wool yarns and never seems to deplete. SoO many yards! $4. 
Yard sales also turn up some excellent buys, but are more work unless you are just cruising sales for fun.



GrammaAnn said:


> I have been using a mid gauge machine and using a whole stash of regular 4 ply worsted weight yarn I had. Now I have a standard gauge and am ready to buy some cone yarn. I need to order some - what is a good weight and where on ebay have you had a good experience buying from? Thank you for any advice you have! :-D


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear Osunny.

just key in http://www.yarn.com into your browser and you should get the website. I just keyed it in to make sure it was working and it is, I have no problem getting it. The actual name of the business is WEBS but DO NOT key that in, except into Google.

again its: http://www.yarn.com


----------

